

Heroku down? - technotony

Looks like Heroku has crashed...
======
fjarlq
My Amazon EC2 system just went down as well. It's in N.Virginia.

Can't load these pages either...wow:

<http://www.amazon.com/>

<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

 _edit: 30 seconds after I posted this, everything came back._

